# New Toy for Christmas is it for real?



## deejaydebi (Jan 14, 2007)

I got this thing for Xmas - just got around to playing with it. It's called a Jerky Shooter. Apparently you make jerky out of hamburger or any ground up meat. Sounds weird to me anyone every hear of this? My sister found it someplace - looks like a glorified caulking gun. I'm not sure if this is one of those jokes from Spenser Gifts or if it's for real.

I thought McDonalds made thin hamburgers this could put them outta business!

 :lol: 

Debi


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 15, 2007)

It's for making jerky with ground meat...it's for real.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 15, 2007)

It's true...they are real... here is a link to Lem products...they have a large selection of items for sausage making /jerky etc...this link is for the jerky gun...just scroll down the page.. it's there...

http://www.lemproducts.com/cat06/cat06_jerkymaker.pdf
Have fun
Richard


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 15, 2007)

They make jerky alot easier to bite off, especially if ya overcook abit! :oops:
Just put the marinate into the hamburger, not the other way around!


----------



## bluefrog (Jan 15, 2007)

DeejayDebi,
I make ground meat jerky and snack stix with a jerky shooter, works great.

Scott


----------



## dacdots (Jan 15, 2007)

Most of storebought jerky is made this way.Ive never subscribed to this method but looks eaisier and faster and Id guess you could get whatever taste you wanted out of it.I still perfer tissue jerky,seems to me to be a little more authentic plus I just love playing with my new slicer.David


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 15, 2007)

Seems like hamburger would be awfully fatty for Jerky and fall apart. Guess I'll have to read the instructions - I thought it was a joke my brother-in-law is always teasing me about my endless quest for new DIYer hobbies.

Debi


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, ya wouldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t use fatty bottom round for sliced jerky, stands to reason you would go for real lean ground meat (you could use venison, I do). Speaking of, anybody ever make pork jerky, like from the loin? :?


----------



## cheech (Jan 16, 2007)

If you grind the meat yourself you can control the amount of fat in there.

I for one have not done pork jerky, have not heard of it being done either


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 16, 2007)

Now pork I'd be real worried about not cooking first. I can't picture hamburger holding together in thin strips. Gotta read the book I hope it came with.


----------



## bluefrog (Jan 16, 2007)

I recomend using 93/7 ground beef (93% lean, 7% fat) it cost more than hamburger but it works great for jerky.

Scott


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Bluefrog I'll try that!


----------



## buzzard (Jan 21, 2007)

i have the cheep version of the gun you have debbi, i want to upgrade to yours because i use it soooo much.  everyone loves the flavor.  matter of fact i am smoking some  brisket right now and need something to do while im waiting to put on my next log.  maybe a trip to the store is in my plans.  thanks for the idea!!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 22, 2007)

Gee maybe I should apologize to my sister for thinking this thing was a joke. Although the last joke I got they spent a week laughing at me trying to figure it out - maybe we're even? 

 :twisted: 

Debi


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2007)

I have the Jerky Shooter, also. It great for when you don't have the time to slice up some top or bottom round for jerky but you have ground beef and jerky spices on hand and the kids are clamoring for some jerky. It's a nice addition to the Ronco dehydrator; :D


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 23, 2007)

Dutch -

Me and Ron are on a first name basis! I got 2 of his plastic dehydrators free to try out the spagetti machine before it hit the market. Even got the spaggeti machine free for 60 days and half price to keep it after.

Now that he's "Big Time" I never hear from him. He didn't even warn me about the knife set - had to wait till it hit the TV! Sheesh!

Debi


----------



## kueh (Jan 24, 2007)

I've used a jerky gun alot, along with food dehydrator.  Yes, the ground beef jerky holds up very well and does not fall apart.  I've used supermarket ground beef with no problems.  Regular ground beef did sweat a bit of fat, while the lean and extra lean sweated about the same amount.

I also used the commercial seasoning that came with the gun which gave good results.  I ended up using my own recipe (after experimenting, not finding ready made seasoning).

I've stopped making it, because it would never last long enough.  Not that it spoiled, each batch disappeared before the next batch could get processed.  Though now I have a smoker I might try it that way, just for experimentation. 

I just need to find a way of keeping it from disappearing.

Oh, one note....get a larger gun....saves a lot of hassle reloading.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Kueh -

Jerky always goes fast. I'll have to try that thing soon. I am super curious now. Just seems weird.

Debi


----------



## smoked (Jan 25, 2007)

I've made jerky from ground beef for a very very long time...it never lasts long and I always get begged to make more....this is always done on my dehydrator.  I never use a jerky gun, honestly the one I got is more hassle then good.....and as for my recipe....well that is one I don't give out, took me 10 years of trial and error to get it right so to get that recipe, well you really got to be special or know where it's hidden in the house  :P


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmmmmm I always thought top secret recipes were either commercial products or a girl thing. I've always considered it an honor to be asked for a recipe. Eve with an exact recipe some times it just doesn't come out right for another person. (some people just can't cook)

        :shock:


----------



## smoked (Jan 26, 2007)

I usually don't have a problem handing out my recipes or ones I use with great results.....but my jerky one....well it's possible that it could go commercial one day, so I think at this point I'll take the colonel sanders routine on it  :lol:   I still need to get some new toy's for the grinder and see if I can take my jerky to a faster production method....but I'm afraid the results will be identical to what I get from the jerky shooter which I just don't like the thickness it produces......


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 26, 2007)

So you are saying we may be buying Everett Smoked brand Jerky one day?  I see. I shall keep my eye open. But then you'll let us know first won't you?

Word of mouth is the best form of advertizing!

Debi


----------



## smoked (Jan 27, 2007)

you never know.....everyone who has tried it has always asked when I'm going to start selling it.....but then there comes the whole hassle of dealing with the fda and all.......so maybe a pipe dream, but the stuff is damn good.......  :)


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll admit that I have had some "knock their socks off" recipes that I have kept secret-mostly recipes that I use in my Dutch oven competitions. When I'm required to submit the recipes of what I cooking, for judging and/or publication, they never get the exact recipe that I'm actually using. I've been known to change amounts or even ingredients. Sneaky and a bit underhanded? Maybe just a little!! :twisted: So I know where Smoked is coming from on this one.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 27, 2007)

Smoked
Maybe you can sell the recipe? How about ebay or something?


Dutch
I guess there are good reasons to keep recipes secret. Competition is a really good one!

I had an Aunt tha made to die for peanutbutter fudge - she always mesed up the recipe when she gave it out and unfortunately she passed on and the secret is still a secret. Dang sometimes I dream about that fudge and I don't like sweets! Love peanutbutter though.


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Debbie,
  look`s like you`r on the way to jerky land ....lol....i`ve been eyeing up a jerky shooter that cabela`s sells ??  go to www.cabelas.com scroll down to the cooking section they got a lot of cool thing`s there...my question to all is that can u use the shooter and make the jerkey in the smoker and how would i go about doing so......
  ps ...good luck debbie........charlie


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 27, 2007)

Charlie -

Looks like a cool site. I've seen it mentioned twice this week. Must be a good place to shop.

I haven't tried the Jerky SHooter yet. Been busy smoking bigger things! LOL

I was thinking the Jerky Shooter might be good for other things like:

Stuffing Mannacotti
Stuffing  Shells
Stuffing  Canolis
Maybe making ribbon candy?
Making Lady fingers
Filling Donuts
Filling Eclares ....

I wonder if it has more than one stuffing tube?


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

Cabelas is one of my favorite sites in fact I even have their credit card and can earn points when my wife shops. I think it is her way of making sure that I am ok with her shopping


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Cheech,
    i got there cc also ... love to earn those points.. :D 

   debi,
    i know you can order x-tra tubes ...
     charlie


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 28, 2007)

Gee Charlie we might be turning this thing from a Jerky Shooter to an all purpose super shooter! 

I still haven't opened the darned box yet! I am so bad! Busy doing Big Meat and typing messages!


----------



## smoked (Jan 28, 2007)

it also depends on jerky shooter, some do have different tips and all from snack stick to double snack stick and double jerky types....I still think they make them way too damn thick.....but maybe thats my opinion......guess I'll still keep with the roller pin method....plus that is how my jerky is best anyway.....ummmmmmmmmm maybe I'm an old fart or something.....  :twisted:


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 28, 2007)

Smoked -

The roller pin method sounds like a good idea. You can roll a big ole oile out and cut it into thin strips. Does it stick to the counter?

I might play with that Jerky Shooter today way to windy and cold to smoke. My roof keeps blowin away! May have to run to Home depot and get some 2x4's and build a frame.


----------



## smoked (Jan 29, 2007)

I actually have a small form that I roll it into using plastic wrap to keep it from sticking.....however yea you could roll out a big sheet in the same method and use a pizza cutter to cut strips.......


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I finally tried it yesterday. I actually works. I made 12 pounds of jerky with the Hickory flavor pack and cure that came with it. It's supposed to be for 10 lbs. 

I cooked up the first batch and it seemed a bit to salty for me so I added a few more pounds of meat to the remaining mixture, a cup more water and some Cajun spice and it was much better.

I kind of miss tearing the hunks off but I think it makes good jerky.


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW that sounds great debi,, i finnaly put a order in @ hi-mountain for jerky receipe, cutting board,knife & screens ....just gotta wait now ....mmmmmmm
more toys !!! ok take care ...charlie :-)


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 20, 2007)

I just did mine in the oven. 

I have a bread proof setting that goes down to 150o - three hours later it's done! Filled all three rack almost to touching and still took two cooking sessions. Just about a lbs left maybe I'll throw it in with my capocollo from the last hour.


----------

